

Ask HN: Which tech companies have offices in New York City? - chromedude


======
falsestprophet
There are tens of thousands of software developers employed in the New York
metro area. This is not a reasonable approach to identify tech companies.

------
orta
Artsy, Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter, Etsy, Kickstarter, Meetup.com

Full list: [http://wearemadeinny.com/made-in-ny-
list/](http://wearemadeinny.com/made-in-ny-list/)

------
igaape
Full stack academy , Trello , Codeacademy ... These are the 3 start ups that
come to mind .... I'll keep adding as I remneber more

------
squiguy7
DigitalOcean is based here. And like others have said, many companies are
either started here or have a satellite office.

------
techdog
Google has a very large NYC office.

------
brudgers
StackExchange.

------
tmshu1
Bond Street

------
eevilspock
Foursquare was originally hacked together at the Think Coffee near NYU. They
are still based in NYC.

OKCupid founded and based there as well.

------
vishalzone2002
dropbox opened up recently

------
wz3chen
MongoDB

